# Farbverlauf in gekrümmtem Text



## MichaelD (27. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe einen Text erstellt und mit dem Verkrümmungswerkzeug Flagge "gebogen"
Nun setze ich das Verlaufswerkzeug ein (PS CS) um in den Text einen Verlauf
von unten nach oben zu vollziehen. Dabei bekomme ich das nicht so hin,
dass sich der Verlauf nun der Welle vom Text anpasst. Der Verlauf bleibt linear.

http://www.dilger.biz/text.jpg
(oberes Bild mit PS CS, unteres mit Illustrator)

Welche Vorgehensweise würdet ihr mir raten?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe! Tolles Forum hier!


----------



## faltenzwerg (27. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
Hast du es schon mal mit dem "Verbiegenfilter"(FIlter->Verzerrungsfilter->Verbiegen) ausprobiert?. Das funktioniert bei mir jedenfalls ganz gut
mfg Faltenzwerg


----------



## MichaelD (27. Juli 2006)

Ja. Die Beugung der Schrift wurde nicht nur mit "Flagge" erzeugt, sondern auch ein wenig mit Verbiegen. Das ändert allerdings nichts daran, dass der Verlauf immer liniear bleibt.

Oder kann man den Verlauf "biegen"


----------



## faltenzwerg (27. Juli 2006)

also bei mir sind Schrift und Verlauf auf einer Ebene. Wenn ich den Filter dann anwende, wird sowohl Schriftzug als auch Verlauf gebogen.
http://img99.imageshack.us/my.php?image=verlaufqk3.jpg
mfg faltenzwerg


----------



## MichaelD (27. Juli 2006)

ja eindeutig :-(
Nun scheitere ich nur an dem Problem die Verlaufsebene mit der Textebene zu vereinen.

Bist Du so nett und schilderst mir das mal Schritt für Schritt?


----------



## der_Jan (27. Juli 2006)

Du könntest den Text als Maske für die Verlaufsebene nehmen?


----------



## faltenzwerg (27. Juli 2006)

vielleicht ist die Methode etwas unorthodox aber nun gut
1) Textmaskierungswerkzeug nehmen und gewünschten Text eingeben
2) Vorder- und Hintergrundfarbe wählen und dann mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug den  
    gewünschten Verlauf erstellen.
3) ggf. eine Umrandung um die Schrift erstellen und die dann mit beliebiger Farbe füllen.
4) Auswahl aufheben und das Bild um 90° drehen, damit der "Verbiegenfilter", dem 
    gewünschten Endeffekt enstsprechend, angewandt werden kann.
4) Bild wieder, diesmal aber entgegengesetzt, um 90° drehen.
so hab ich das jedenfall gemacht...ka, ob das deinen Ansprüchen genügt
mfg faltenzwerg


----------



## MichaelD (27. Juli 2006)

okeeee.

einen Fehler habe ich schon gefunden. Anstatt das Verlaufswerkzeug zu benutzen
habe ich in den Ebeneneffekten die Verlaufsüberlagerung gewählt.  

Schade, dass der Effekt Text Verkrümmen dann wieder nicht für den Maskierten Text funktioniert. Aber mit Verbiegen bekomm ich das wohl auch hin 


Vielen Dank schonmal für die tolle Hilfe!


----------

